# Temporary driver license?



## Armin_mne

Hello everyone I'm interested in getting temporary driver's license for a few days or a week if that is possible in Abu Dhabi? I already have my original driver license from my country Montenegro. 
I am asking this because for my friend from Serbia took about 6-7 months to get UAE driver licence and he also had driver licence from his country Serbia. I don't want to wait so long, at least not in this moment. 
If this is possible to get fast where I can get it in Abu Dhabi and how much it will cost for a week? I have student resident visa.


----------



## Racing_Goats

Never heard of a temporary driving licence - if your country's licence is eligible for direct transfer to uae licence it doesn't take long for that process, if not I think your best option is to check hire car companies as they will often accept international or other country's licences for rentals.


----------



## Armin_mne

One driver here told me that but I forgot place where he said to go for that. It was also first time for me to hear something like that. It is also strange because for UAE is not "secure" to give that if they need time half year to give this regular driving licence. 
I cannot drive on international driving licence because I have resident visa. Only tourist can drive on international driving license. My wife have tourist visa and international driving licence but she's afraid to drive in Abu Dhabi 
So I am looking for some solution to show them (wife and baby) Abu Dhabi and Dubai in one week. I was looking for law if they get you driving without UAE driving licence and penality is up to 3months of jail and up to 6000aed so I will not try my luck


----------



## nonoa

Armin_mne said:


> One driver here told me that but I forgot place where he said to go for that. It was also first time for me to hear something like that. It is also strange because for UAE is not "secure" to give that if they need time half year to give this regular driving licence.
> I cannot drive on international driving licence because I have resident visa. Only tourist can drive on international driving license. My wife have tourist visa and international driving licence but she's afraid to drive in Abu Dhabi
> So I am looking for some solution to show them (wife and baby) Abu Dhabi and Dubai in one week. I was looking for law if they get you driving without UAE driving licence and penality is up to 3months of jail and up to 6000aed so I will not try my luck



I had a fender bender years ago, and was held for not having a valid driver's license. I had a US license, but it did not matter. Bailed out.

I had to take just a driving test to switch it over cause I'm not a US citizen so even though I learned to drive there, they didn't trust my skills enough to just switch it over hahahahaha

Anyways, you should look into it. It might be that you just do the road test which should be all of one day. Otherwise, yes you have to go through the courses again.


----------



## Whizburj

I've heard of a temporary license before, but it has to be issued by one of the other emirates from what I know.


----------

